
Apache Beam wants to be the uber api for big data - ericand
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3056172/application-development/apache-beam-wants-to-be-uber-api-for-big-data.html
======
brudgers
Project is in incubation status:
[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/beam.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/beam.html)

Project proposal:
[https://wiki.apache.org/incubator/BeamProposal](https://wiki.apache.org/incubator/BeamProposal)

